# This Weekend's Menue 9/29 - 10/1



## Captain Morgan (Sep 29, 2006)

Don't know what I'm cooking, but it be better be good, ******!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 29, 2006)

Fresh turkey breasts are on sale so I'm gonna brine and smoke 1 or 2, not sure what day yet.  I also have to do some chicken wings for a end of the year party we're having at work on Monday.  I'm planning on doing some with Wolfe Rub Original and some with Wolfe Rub Bold.  Probably won't sauce them with the normal Reverend Marvin/Honey combo, since they're gonna be eaten cold.  But I still may, I dunno.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 29, 2006)

Race track food Saturday and Sunday at Kansas Speedway.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Sep 29, 2006)

Finally getting settled in the new place, so I plan on once again taking on the Kingfisher Offset with a chicken. Results should be much better now that I got the scoop on how to operate it. Might even toss on a rack of ribs.


----------



## john pen (Sep 29, 2006)

Hopefully, free 'q at oinktoberfest on Saturday, then homemade Itialian sausage with peppers and onions and some type of potato's sunday night..


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 29, 2006)

I'll be reheating the grub I did this week on my gasser  .


----------



## WalterSC (Sep 29, 2006)

Well Niki and I will be in Mocks Corner tomorrow for the Berkley Cook Off so thats handled . Might put a shoulder on the smoker for Sunday . I did get to the 2- 55 gallon  steel drums for the new somker I want to build then I can think about getting into some of the competitons for myself when I can do butts, ribs or chickens.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 29, 2006)

Saturday: Great wedding food and pies. Sunday: the good eats of Chicago. Deep dish pizza maybe...


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 29, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Well Niki and I will be in Mocks Corner tomorrow for the Berkley Cook Off so thats handled . Might put a shoulder on the smoker for Sunday . I did get to the 2- 55 gallon  steel drums for the new somker I want to build then I can think about getting into some of the competitons for myself when I can do butts, ribs or chickens.


HMMMMMMMMMMM. 2 55 gal drums....whatcha gonna do with them? Taking a lil walk on the Dark Side


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 29, 2006)

Undecided at this point! Leftover zitti tonight!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thawed out some leftover(If you can believe it) Tri Tip.
Already seasoned with the Wolfe Rub Bold I grilled it with.
Added a little sweet onion, fresh mushrooms, & a can of "North American" steak sauce.
Also had some fresh saurkraut & mushroom pierogies from the local Polish mkt.. Here's a pic






As far as the rest of the weekend........WORK, WORK, WORK!!


----------



## Unity (Sep 29, 2006)

I picked up a nice $2-off, 3-lb boneless chuck roast today, and my m-i-l fixed it in the pressure cooker for supper. It was every bit as tender and flavorful as anticipated. Nevertheless, I kept thinking about Griff's report on Wolfe Rubbed smoked chuck. I gotta try that.

The rest of the weekend it will be German food -- my bike club is having its annual Oktoberfest in the Catoctin Mtns, just down the hill from Camp David.

--John  8) 
(German food almost always gives me heartburn, but so what?)


----------



## WalterSC (Sep 29, 2006)

HMMMMMMMMMMM. 2 55 gal drums....whatcha gonna do with them? Taking a lil walk on the Dark Side [/quote]


I am the Dark Side youngling!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 29, 2006)

Planning on doing up some Road Side chicken for tomorrow night.  Using Brian S.'s recipie with a little Chiavetta's marinade.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 30, 2006)

I put a rack of spares on for the race a while ago. Got some brisket beans out of the freezer. May make up some cornbread.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 30, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Thawed out some leftover(If you can believe it) Tri Tip.
> Already seasoned with the Wolfe Rub Bold I grilled it with.
> Added a little sweet onion, fresh mushrooms, & a can of "North American" steak sauce.
> Also had some fresh saurkraut & mushroom pierogies from the local Polish mkt.. Here's a pic
> ...


Good looking stuff!   Saurkraut gives me gas. Still good stuff!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 30, 2006)

I just put the chicken into the Roadside Chicken marinade. Gonna have that with rice balls and a salad.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 30, 2006)

Rice balls?  Gotta see a pic of that.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 30, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Rice balls?  Gotta see a pic of that.



What kind of Italian are you? My grandmother made these all the time! I'll post pics later!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Nick you do know how hard it is for me to hold back right now  
(Puff biting lip  )


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm half Irish, half Scot.

That means I like to drink, but I don't like to pay for it.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 30, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm half Irish, half Scot.
> 
> That means I like to drink, but I don't like to pay for it.


 I am a Scot too....Aye laddie, through these veins flow some of the best Scotch in the world!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 30, 2006)

Here you go, rice balls. Puff, shut up! Not exactly like grandma made but they were good. I'd definetly make some changes next time around.









The roadside chicken was great!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Here you go, rice balls. Puff, shut up! Not exactly like grandma made but they were good. I'd definetly make some changes next time around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I never will  
Those looked different & good. Let's have the recipe bud


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 30, 2006)

Dang Nick, I pride myself on knowing about different regions and recipes, but I've never heard of that, and it looks dang good!  Is it fried?  I think we need a recipe posted!  What's in the middle?


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 30, 2006)

Who would have thoght that Roadside chicken could be so...elegant! very nicely done.


----------



## Griff (Sep 30, 2006)

Nick

Tell us more about the rice balls.

Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 30, 2006)

Yea ,  Spill the beans on Puff Balls.


----------



## Griff (Oct 1, 2006)

Puff

This is a big deal. I remember how proud I was when Nick said he had posted the Griff loaf recipe. But I am glad it's Puff balls and not Griff balls.

Griff


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 1, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff
> 
> This is a big deal. I remember how proud I was when Nick said he had posted the Griff loaf recipe. But I am glad it's Puff balls and not Griff balls.
> 
> Griff



Now thats funny!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 1, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff
> 
> This is a big deal. I remember how proud I was when Nick said he had posted the Griff loaf recipe. But I am glad it's Puff balls and not Griff balls.
> 
> Griff



Come on now, we know Puff has no balls!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 1, 2006)

The recipe is posted in the deep frying section along with changes I will make next time.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [smilie=a_holyshit.gif] 
I asked my Wife, she said I do


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 1, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but she keeps them for you!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but she keeps them for you![/quote:3hdhggl4]
  Don't they all


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 1, 2006)

all right, get back on topic.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 1, 2006)

Oops, sorry!


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 1, 2006)

CHICKEN!


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 1, 2006)

No no...that's what I am cooking....on a can


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 1, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> all right, get back on topic.



BBQ chicken thighs here , marinated in Italian dressing , going to use Cattlemans Gold BBQ Sauce !!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 1, 2006)

Walter, have you made Jack's Carolina Gold??


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Walter, have you made Jack's Carolina Gold??


That is some good sauce!


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 1, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Walter, have you made Jack's Carolina Gold??




No I havent made his yet  , I was at Sam`s saw the bottle of Cattleman`s Gold and figured what the heck might as well try it , keeps things simple for having friends over and saving time for getting the meat /pork etc done right!!


----------

